# Beef Ribs and pork butt



## BCG (Aug 13, 2010)

Finally took a stab at beef ribs. Smoked to 200 degrees at 225-250. Turned out excellent. A 10 lb pork butt to boot. 10 1/2 hours at 225-250. Very good eats!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang, all that looks good. I gotta get my pit to the house and burn something. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Excellent!....


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

I have always been afraid to cook beef ribs, but those look excellent! I am surprised at the 200 degree part, but the proof is in the pudding!
How long did it take to get to 200 degrees? Any other tips? Thanks,


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Yummmmmmm..........


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Those ribs look great. I've been wanting to do some beef ribs but can't seem find them in my area. Butchers seem to be a thing of the past. Where did you find the ribs and how long was the cook on them?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

fISHBUD said:


> I have always been afraid to cook beef ribs, but those look excellent! I am surprised at the 200 degree part, but the proof is in the pudding!
> How long did it take to get to 200 degrees? Any other tips? Thanks,


Cook them just like you would a brisket, minus the wrapping. Smoke low and slow, a good spicy/sweet rub, cook to about 190+- internal.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

FYI, your wood is still green that your smoking with, that is why you have the black char/tar coating.... Rib's look great though.

John


----------



## BCG (Aug 13, 2010)

About 5 1/2 hours on the ribs. I will agree that the wood could use some more time to season. Kept the fire clean and all tasted well.


----------



## BCG (Aug 13, 2010)

10 1/2 on the pork butt. Stalled forever at 175, finally pushed over the hump at 10 hours. Made pulled pork tacos this morning. Excellent!


----------



## BCG (Aug 13, 2010)

Picked these up at HEB. Chuck plate ribs. You have to ask the butcher for them. I was hoping for short ribs, but took what they had available. Turned out great.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Try this one time, get a normal wood fire going and switch to lump charcoal, also when you butt stalls kick the temp up 25 to 50 degrees… I run only lump and toss a few small hard wood chunks in for a touch more smoke!

Good luck.

John


----------

